# nom nom nom GRAPES!



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 20, 2013)

I had a box of donated fruit on the ground and Rex and Bella drug out some grapes. lol


----------



## Jabrak (Nov 21, 2013)

How'd you get them to eat fruit, my tegu won't eat anything unless its covered in egg or meat


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 21, 2013)

It can be a age thing honestly. Also the fact you feed eggs could be part of your problem. They get addicted to them. Sometimes a bit of tough love goes a long way


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 21, 2013)

Well Rex is 10 yrs and Bella is going on 5, so yes age is sometimes a factor although I have babies and yearlings that love fruits too. I have always offered a huge variety of food and luckily don't have picky eaters.


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah you really need to try and get yours off the eggs. When they are adults fruit is a big part of their natural diet and helps with a lot of bodily functions.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 22, 2013)

You don't have to get your tegu off the eggs, just cut back. I fed my tegus eggs frequently over the course of several years but as SnakeCharmr mentioned - in a varied diet, with no issues at all.


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah a varied diet is key for a happy and healthy tegu in the wild tegus are quite infamous for stealing and eating caiman eggs so they do need to be fed just in moderation as with everything else. Also sorry I didnt mean exactly what I said in my last post eggs aren't crack lol you just have to cut back as tegu buzz said


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 24, 2013)

Bf you are so wishy washy...

I also feed eggs but sometimes you have to do a little tough love for them to try new things.


----------

